# A Miau form Germany



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there,

my names Christine and I'd like to introduce myself and my cats. So why the "Miau" ?- well, that's the official sound a German cat makes :wink: 

We live close to Hamburg in North Germany and I have two cats, Herr Schröder and his sister Caroline. In 1994 I was volunteering at the week ends at our local shelter when one of the staff came to the breakfast room with a beautifull litter which needed hand rearing due to have been found in a rubbish bin  . After admiring the kittens I somehow ended up rearing them myself- laugh, how that could have possible happend I really don't know :wink: I had just finished school and was waiting for october when university terms begin in Germany and thus had the time to rear them and also a very understanding mum. So feeding every two hours it was- day and night, luckly without any complications at all and all kittens thrived and survived. In the end we kept the whole litter, sadly Pandora, my favourite cat died last summer so now there are only her sister Caroline and her brother Schröder left.

Anyway, here's Schröder:



















... and his sister Caroline:



















My family has always had cats, mostly street moggies and a Maine **** called Connor who also died last year aged 17  



regards, Christine


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Christine!

What lovely kitties. You did a wonderful job raising them. That last piccture of Caroline is so sweet.


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Christine!
> 
> What lovely kitties. You did a wonderful job raising them. That last piccture of Caroline is so sweet.


Thanks  

She's got a lovely personality and loves it when my 9 year old niece comes to visit. Her brother is a bit dominant and likes to show off that he's the top cat in his oppinion :roll: 

The pictures were taken last summer, at the moment Schröders decided he'd rather hibernate in bed than go out into the snow 8) , while Caroline can't keep her feet still and occasionally goes out only to return with a glowing pink nose and full of spirit. 


Christine

p.s. Marie- your cats are also quite stunning... Maine coonies, Norwegian forrest cats or turkish angora?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you! One long-haired black kitty, two medium-haired calico sisters, and one diva, a Birman.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Christine. Your kitties are gorgeous. Kudos for bottle feeding kittens. Its exhausting! You create such a bond with them dont you?! You are definitely a cat lover! Were glad you are here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Christine! Your kitties are gorgeous.


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thaks for the warm welcome, guys!

Christine


----------



## catmadkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Hallo Christine,

Nett Dich kennenzulernen. You must have done a great job rearing the kittens by hand - it's so hard and time-consuming from what I can tell.

Congrats!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome, Christine! I hope you enjoy the forums.  I'm so sorry you lost Pandora.


----------

